# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ابزارهای گزارش سازی >  دانلود کنید : آموزش Stimul Report

## ezamnejad

سلام
بخش های شرح داده شده شامل :
نحوه اتصال به پایگاه داده و اشنایی با بخش های مختلف این ابزارایجاد چند ستون در گزارشافزودن بارکدارسال پارامتر به گزارشتبدیل تاریخ میلادی به شمسی با استفاده از اسمبلی نوشته شدهفرمت بندی بخش های حالی گزارشو ...
دوستان عزیز دقت کنید که باید هر 5 فایل دانلود شود .

----------


## webpooyan

سلام اگه واقعا استیمال شما بلدین بگین چرا در استیمال برای ریچ وقتی می خواهیم چند صفحه ای بشه باید دیتا باند بذاریم ولی فونت هم می خوره توی تغییر فونت ها مخصوصا وقتی متون پشت سر هم باشه و تراز متون هم می خوره

چرا این طوره یکی بگه چرا

----------


## fakhravari

اطلاعات شما کافی نیست.
تغیر فونت مشکل از سیستم شماست.
در هر صورت اگر فوتی کار کرده باشید و در سیستم مقصد باشه مشکلی نیست.
برای خوندن اطلاعات از بانک هم باید از دیتا استفاده بشه. یا در غیر اینصورت از وریبل برای مقدار دهی استفاده میشه که بر اساس طول متن میتونی طول عرض مقدار بدی

----------


## hamid_massaelly

سلام
من از استیمول استفاده میکنم اما یه مشکل که داره اینکه گاهی اوقات پیش نمایش چاپ را نشان میدهد اما هنگام چاپ برگه سفید نشان میدهدیا برعکس پیش نمایش وچاپ نشان نمیدهد اما چاپ مستقیم کار میدهد.خواهش میکنم اگر کسی راجبه این موضوع اطلاعی داره راهنمایی کنه.خیلی ضروریه

----------


## Mcraft

DataTable DT1 = new DataTable("DT1");

            DT1 = (DataTable)dataGridView1.DataSource;


            DataTable DT2 = new DataTable("DT2");

            DT2 = (DataTable)dataGridView2.DataSource;


            DataSet ds = new DataSet();

            ds.Tables.Add(DT1);

            ds.Tables.Add(DT2);


            Stimulsoft.Report.StiReport st = new Stimulsoft.Report.StiReport();

            st.Load("Report.mrt");

            st.RegData(ds);

            st.Dictionary.Synchronize();

            st.Show();
با سلام 
لطفا راهنمایی کنید که چرا وقتی یکی از این دیتاتیبل هارو پاس میدم به ریپورت کار میکنه اما دیتا ست میدم  ریپرت خالیه...

----------


## kiadata

دستتون درد نکنه عالی بود

----------

